# "L" Taste funktioniert in Windows nicht mehr richtig



## NiedrigeBitrate (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass meine "L" Taste in Windows nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich habe schon jegliche Treiber neu installiert und andere Tastaturen verwendet doch jedes mal geht es nicht.
Das komische ist nur, dass ich mit Shift ein großes L ohne Probleme schreiben kann und auch Windows+L funktioniert. Nur das keine L kann ich nicht schreiben.
Bitte schnellstmöglich um Hilfe. Halte das ständige Copy-Paste'n nicht mehr aus.
MfG


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2018)

Welche Windowsversion?


----------



## NiedrigeBitrate (7. Juli 2018)

Windows 10 neuestes update


----------



## Gimmick (7. Juli 2018)

Zum testen: Keyposé
keyboard shortcuts - Windows utility to render which key I am pressing on-screen - Super User
Beachten: Ich glaube beim Schließen minimiert es sich erstmal, hatte mich erst gewundert, warum es nicht wieder löschbar ist .

Ich vermute [L] ist irgendein Hotkey. Kannst mal versuchen, alle Hintergrundprogramme wie Shadowplay etc. zu beenden.


----------

